# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  BOMBA DE AGUA AGRICOLA AGRICULTURA IRRIGACION RIEGO POR ASPERSION ASPERSOR CAÑON BOMBEO MEDIA ALTA PRESION PSI LIBRAS BOMBEAR IRRIGAR REGAR MOTOBOMBA GASOLINERA  MOTOR GASOLINA CARACOL 13 15 HP 15HP

## madagricola

*MOTOBOMBA DE ALTA PRESION PARA RIEGO POR ASPERSION*   *(ANTO6504@HOTMAIL.COM)*    *PRECIOS ECONOMICOS !*  *ENVIOS A PROVINCIAS O AL EXTRANJERO* Temas similares: BOMBA SUMERGIBLE POZO AGRICOLA AGUA FREATICA TRIFASICA 220V 380V VOLTIOS 5.5 7.5 10HP 12.5 15HP 20HP HP 170 MTS METROS TUBERIA DESCARGA 2'' 3'' CUERPO 4'' 6'' PULGADAS PEDROLLO FRANKLIN HIDROSTAL PERU BOMBA SUMERGIBLE POZO AGUA AGRICOLA AGRICULTURA CAPA NAPA FREATICA 1HP 1.5 2HP 3HP HP MONOFASICA BIFASICA 220V VOLTIOS TUBERIA BOCA SALIDA DESCARGA 1'' 1.5'' 2'' PULGADA PEDROLLO FRANKLIN HIDROSTAL MT SISTEMA DE IRRIGACION PORTATIL , RIEGO TECNIFICADO PORTABLE , POR ASPERSION TRANSPORTABLE CON MOTOBOMBA ASPERSORES MANGUERAS TUBERIAS - DE SACAR Y PONER - AHORRA AGUA Y MANO  EN TU TERRENO AGRICOLA BOMBA DE IRRIGACION BOMBEO POR ASPERSION PARA RIEGO HASTA 60 MTS ALTURA IMPULSOR Y ESTRUCTURA DE FIERRO 9,5KW 13 HP ECONOMIZA AGUA Y MANO DE OBRA ( MEJOR AL RIEGO POR INUNDACION O POR SURCOS ) Bomba de Agua Manual De Palanca hecha en Fierro Funddo para Bombeo Pozos Artesanales

----------


## anniel

buenas amigo para sistemas de riego le recomiendo personalmente una motobomba autocebante, ya que es aluminio, ligera y resistente con succión y descarga de 1", con un motor SOLPOWER compacto y ligero, ideal para riego en cultivo por cierto lo adquirir a través de esta pagina Plantas Electricas en Venezuela : Cummins,AKSA,SDMO,Bombas de Agua: KSB,Malmedi.

----------

